# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  مشکل در طراحی جداول سیستم ثبت نام دانشگاه

## بیتافرهی

سلام
من می خوام یه سیستم  انتخاب واحد و پیش ثبت نام برای دانشگاه درست کنم.
فعلا این  جدوال را درست کردم:
جدول مشخصات اساتید-جدول مشخصات دروس-جدول درس های گرفته شده توسط دانشجو -جدول دروس پیش نیاز هر درس-مشخصات دانشجوی ثبت نام شده-

1-نمی دونم *ساختار جدول درس های گرفته شده توسط دانشجو* را چه طوری طراحی کنم؟خودم فیلد هاشو مشخص کردم ولی شک دارم درست باشه .*این سوال برام مطرح شده که در چنین سیستمی درس هایی که قبلا دانشجو در ترم های پیش گذرانده ،آیا باید در این جدول ذخیره شود؟
(*با این جدولی که من درست کردم،برای یک دانشجو چندین رکورد ایجاد میشه و در طول 4 سال که این دانشجو بخواد این دروسوبگیره حجمش خیلی بالا می ره ،حالا اگه تعداد دانشجو ها هم زیاد بشه که بدتر میشه.به نظرم خیلی غیر عادی میاد*.)
یا فقط درس هایی که دانشجو در این ترم انتخاب می کند در این جدول ذخیره شود؟
*دیاگرام جداول را ضمیمه می کنم.
لطفا در مورد ساختار این جداول منو راهنمایی کنید.*
برای چنین سیستمی ساختار جداول را چطور باید در نظر  بگیرم؟


*

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز، شما برای اینکه بتوانید به اطلاعاتی از قبیل معدل دانشجو، تعداد واحد گذرانده، ریز نمرات و ... دسترسی پیدا کنید باید حتماً تمام دروسی که هر دانشجو در هر ترم میگیرد را ذخیره داشته باشید...
نکته مهم دیگری که ظاهرا به آن توجه نشده این است که اگر بر فرض یک داشجو یک درس را بیفتد و ترم های بعد بخواهد بگیرد، با این ترکیب کلید که برای جدول انتخاب واحد در نظر گرفته اید (کد دانشجویی + کد درس) این امکان پذیر نخواهد بود!! شاید انتخاب کلید اصلی این جدول با ترکیب (کد دانشجویی+کد درس+شماره ترم) راهگشای شما در این زمینه باشد...

موفق باشی

----------


## بیتافرهی

> نکته مهم دیگری که ظاهرا به آن توجه نشده این است که اگر بر فرض یک داشجو یک درس را بیفتد و ترم های بعد بخواهد بگیرد، با این ترکیب کلید که برای جدول انتخاب واحد در نظر گرفته اید (کد دانشجویی + کد درس) این امکان پذیر نخواهد بود!! شاید انتخاب کلید اصلی این جدول با ترکیب (کد دانشجویی+کد درس+شماره ترم) راهگشای شما در این زمینه باشد


مرسی از جوابتون.به این نکته توجه نکرده بودم.




> شما برای اینکه بتوانید به اطلاعاتی از قبیل معدل دانشجو، تعداد واحد گذرانده، ریز نمرات و ... دسترسی پیدا کنید باید حتماً تمام دروسی که هر دانشجو در هر ترم میگیرد را ذخیره داشته باشید...


*مشکل منم در طراحی همین چیزاست.نمی دونم چطور طراحی کنم.مخصوصا این سوال برام پیش اومده که درس هایی که قبلا دانشجو گذرانده را باید جدولشو چطور طراحی کنم؟چه فیلدایی باید داشته باشه؟
آیا درس هایی که این ترم گرفته هم باید در همون جدول نگهداری بشه؟*

----------


## kiosksoft

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=12

----------

